# Current new apps that you like for your Iphone



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I am just about ready to pull the trigger and get one. But what must have apps do you like and why. 
David


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Look here.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks I know I had seen one but couldn't remember hou old the thread was. 
David


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Notes (included app) For note taking. Syncs with Gmail and Mac Mail. I make my own tags using #blog #work #etc so they can be used in Search.

Write2 is another great note taking app that syncs with Dropbox. Very nice app. You can use a 2nd iPhone or iPod touch to type in landscape mode and use the other phone as the display for full screen typing. The app that allows you to do this is called Writemate.

Reminders (included app) Allows you to set a reminder by GPS on locations. For example. Make a reminder for the paint store and when you arrive at the PS your phone will show the list of things to pick up.

Camera+ (its a must have camera app) even tho IOS5 now has some of the features built in.

Dropbox is a good app to use to keep files in the cloud to grab wherever you are. 

Gmail has a dedicated app if you use Gmail.

If you have a mac. Pages and Numbers are apps too.

Grab Sale Saver (must have)

Dragon Dictation so you can push a button and speak what you have to say then paste it in txt, emails etc.

Google app

Google+

Newstand keeps you up to date on your subscriptions

Paint Talk

iHeartRadio

Red Laser to find the best deals by bar code scanning. Shows local and online places.

Be sure to set up Find My iPhone.

SW, BM, Glidden and BEHR all have apps too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

.
Grab Sale Saver (must have) As type I could'nt find it 

Dragon Dictation so you can push a button and speak what you have to say then paste it in txt, emails etc. ( I have the 4S Iphone do I need this on top of Suri or what ever Apple calls it)

Newstand keeps you up to date on your subscriptions Didn't find it


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> .
> Grab Sale Saver (must have) As type I could'nt find it
> 
> Dragon Dictation so you can push a button and speak what you have to say then paste it in txt, emails etc. ( I have the 4S Iphone do I need this on top of Suri or what ever Apple calls it)
> ...


Im not sure on Siri I have 4. Dragon produces text for what you speak. Not sure if Siri does that. 

Type salesaver in the Search field of the App Store on your iPhone then hit enter. Should be a lite and a paid version. I have the paid. Try the lite. The icon is a red sales tag.

Newsstand should be on your phone. I checked the app store and it doesn't show there. It may be clustered with others. Not familiar with 4s defaults.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am just about ready to pull the trigger and get one. But what must have apps do you like and why.
> David


Pull up youtube and type in iOS 5 hidden features part 1,2 and 3. Some cool stuff in there worth checking out.

http://youtu.be/s2bprYXnX5c


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Camera+ I had already, definitely recommend it.

I just grabbed Dragon Dictation. That's a great app!

Others I have that are not on that list are:

Turbo scan & Barcode shopping 

I scanned a competing bid with turbo scan while on a job. Plan to utilize it for my own signed contracts. 

Barcode shopping is fun. Nice to check on competing prices in the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Gas Buddy is another I like to use.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

These apps make it a breeze to track your mileage! 

Tap2Track is awesome, but they stopped supporting it and I'm pretty sure it's not in the app store anymore. I'm sure there is away to get it still. 

Automilez is a new app I'm trying out now.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Beatthetraffic
Skype
BM Color Capture
BM Connection
SW Color Snap
Tunein Radio
PT
Fruit Ninja
Angry Birds


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Beatthetraffic
> Skype
> BM Color Capture
> BM Connection
> ...



I downloaded the BM colour capture and SW colour snap for my Ipad 2. I have not used it in the field yet. How has it worked for you?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I downloaded the BM colour capture and SW colour snap for my Ipad 2. I have not used it in the field yet. How has it worked for you?


Yes. Not 100% accurate but does help. 

I have the BM handheld laser color pallete thing they came out with a few years ago. That is more accurate.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I downloaded the color apps from all over hoping for great results.

Both times I broke it out, I ended up running out to get my deck.
Clients weren't sold on it.

I spent hours streamlining my presentation, and familiarizing myself completely with them all.
Heck, I even practiced wirh various people in real world situations.

all for not.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

The color apps aren't too good. I have both BM and SW and have for a while. Every time I use one or the other, the colors never turn out very well from the actual wall color. To many variations of shades and light when taking the picture to really nail down a good replica of what is on the wall.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

forgot to add...i tested it on clients that know and trust me.

while my reputation didn't take a hit, my pride was slaughtered.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Words with Friends
Real Racing 2


----------



## Eugene (Dec 30, 2011)

These are the apps that I use everyday:

Evernote
SMH (Sydney Newspaper)
Gmail app


These are the apps that I use a few times a week:

iBooks
Garage Band

Games I am addicted to:

Jetpack Joyride
Ping Pong
International Cricket.

I also use an online time clock from time clocks Australia everyday for quoting, and time sheets.

I have an iPad 2 64gb 3g. But if I had my time over I probably would have only gotten the 16gb and used cloud storage.


----------

